# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Online Service: LG Imei check (free)

## hassan riach

Dear Friends,  *LG Imei check (for free)* function released in Infinity-Box Online Service.
Let's hope that this feature will be useful for all Infinity-Box products users. 
Note: it's a free service and can be stopped any time.  *What is this service means ?*
- If you have no relation with LG phones, probably it's no so useful for you, but I hope some users will be happy  *Who can use this feature:*
- Main Infinity-Box users
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool Dongle users
- Infinity-Box [BEST] Dongle users *
How to use it:*
1. Login to Infinity-Box Online Service
2. Go to "Addons" menu
3. See screenshot for more details:     *More services by Infinity-Box Online Service:* 
GPG-Workshop software activations for Infinity-Box products:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
GB-Key software activations for Infinity-Box products:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## slah hamdi

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## laakipi

merci

----------


## seffari

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

